# Please Help Me Uninstall McAfee



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Could someone please tell me step-by-step how to uninstall McAfee that came with Windows 8 and then start the Defender working? I can't find how to uninstall programs in Windows 8. Windows 8 sure is a new learning experience!

Thanks!
binkie


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try the McAfee Removal tool

How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee products using the Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR)


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Old Rich, I read the link but I don' have a McAfee account and it talks about Windows 7 not 8. It came with my computer and I can't figure out how to get it off. There is no start and I can't find a control panel on Windows 8.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

I finally found the add/remove programs and used it to uninstall McAfee. Turned on Defender but now can't get on the net to update it. Think I will have figured it out once I can get back on the net with the laptop.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The Revo Uninstaller should do the trick

Revo Uninstaller - CNET Download.com


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Does the Revo uninstaller work with Windows 8? It states Windows 7/xp/Vista.

Also since I used program uninstall I can't get on the net with my wireless on my new laptop.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yes . . Revo works on 8

What program uninstall didyou use?

Please post a screenshot of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded. . see the link in my signature for how.

How do I get into Windows Device Manager?


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

I found the uninstall programs that is part of Windows 8 and used that, and since I used it the computer recognizes that I have a wireless but won't let me connect to the router and consequently the net. It quit the day before too but came back.

I'm confused about the Device Manager and whatever a Network Adaptor group is, but will try to find it and get a screen shot. I just looked at the link and none state that it is for Windows 8.

I am so frustrated and don't know what to do as I can't even find things on Windows 8. I sure do appreciate you help though!

I do apologize for not understanding but I admit to being a computer dummy.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The quickest way to open Device Manager is via its shortcut on the Power User Menu, accessible by pressing the WIN and X keys together.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Rich, I really appreciate your help but even with a screen shot I can't post it because I can't get on the net. Have to try to hook up the computer with a cable since the wireless quit working and I keep getting a message that I cannot connect to the net.

Right now I'd like to take the computer in and have Windows 8 taken off and put on xp.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

IN Device Manager . . does the Wireless card show?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Just to add just because something says it works on windows xp/vista and windows 7 does not mean it wont work on windows 8. It may or it may not.

For instance I have games that were designed before service pack 2 was released for xp and windows vista was just being thought about but those games work.

Windows has a website were you can type in what software you want to use and it will tell you if it will work. Windows Compatibility Center: Find Updates, Drivers, & Downloads for Windows 8, Windows RT and Windows 7


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks greenbrucelee, I will save the link.

Rich, Thanks for the tip on how to find the Device Manager! I couldn't take a screenshot to send as mentioned above but I wrote down what was liste for the Device Manager:

Audio inputs and outputs
Bateries
computer
Disk Drives
Display Adapters
DVD/CD Rom Drives
Human interface services
IDF ATA/ATAPI controllers
Imaging devices
Keyboards
Mice and other point services
Monitors
Network adapters
Print queues
Processors
SD host adapters
Sound video game controllers
Storage controllers
System devices
Universal serial Bus controllers

I tried again to set up a network connection. When I tried to choose a wireless router or access point I would want to configure a box came up saying it would take 90 seconds to list, but the box remained empty.

*Note: when try to connect to the net my wireless name comes up to click on, I am told to put in the system number and then receive a message that "cannot connect to this network."

After originally setting up the wireless, I had been using the internet without problems. Then after I shut the computer down from the last time I used the net and turned the computer on later, then I could no longer get back on the net. Could it have something to do with McAfee and using the control panel to try to remove it?

My husband suggested we call the computer manufacturer and ask to send it back to be fixed since it is under warranty??? As I mentioned it worked fine when we first got it.

I sure do appreciate you hanging in there with me, Rich!


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Rich, Hubby plugged the computer into the ether net and it goes online fine. Then he unplugged it and tried to go on the wireless and it didn't worked. Hubby says it appears that the wireless receiver in the computer is not working. The wireless router is working fine because our other computers work on it.

As I mentioned when I go to choose wireless router the box is blank.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

I imagine Old Rich will be back soon to help you.

I believe he wanted you to click (or tap) on the plus (+) sign in front of the Device Manager category Network Adapters. Your wireless device should be in the list. If it shows a red X, try right-clicking the device & selecting "Enable". If it shows a yellow triangle, try right-clicking the device & selecting "Uninstall". Then restart your computer.

See if that does it.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks OldGrayGary,

I just got off the phone with the computer's support man (in India - wow was that fun [not]) and we went through all the steps including uninstalling the network setting through the Device Manager, refreshing the computer and resetting the computer to the factory settings and nothing worked. He also tried to tell me that it was my router dropping the calls and not the computer, but I have two other computers that work just fine off the router. Finally, he decided that I need to send it in for repair. So I'm heading out to get a box to ship it to the factory repair place.

Thanks so very much for trying to help me! You guys are absolutely wonderful on this site!!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Are you sure the wireless card is turned on?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you haven't fully uninstalled McAfee using either its uninstaller or Revo before enabling Windows Defender, then that will cause a conflict.

I believe McAfee advise activating the product before trying to uninstall it, but I've never done that following a factory reset prior to installing my Norton 360 on a Win 7 machine.

Run McAfee's uninstaller a couple of times to see if that does it - otherwise, booting up into Safe Mode with Networking will isolate any remnants of McAfee as well as Windows Defender to see if you can connect wirelessly then.

After you have ensured that the Wireless is switched on then open the cmd prompt and enter this cmd - if the card is working then it should display your SSID, signal strength and the channel that the router is broadcasting on, as well as that for any other local users.

*netsh wlan show network mode=bssid* then press Enter


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Rich, Yes, the wireless card was turned on. 

Tomken, when I get the computer back I will use Revo to uninstall McAfee. I had tried to use McAfee's uninstaller but was never able to get into it because McAfee asked for my account number and I didn't have one since McAfee came on my computer preinstalled.

You guys really are the greatest!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you get the computer back in an out of the box condition (factory reset) and you don't activate McAfee before uninstalling it, you shouldn't be requested for any account number and the uninstall should perform better when done in Safe Mode with Networking.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

TomKen - Thanks! I'm going to print off your instructions and put it with my computer case.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Tomken, tried to edit my last post but went over the time limit, so here is the rest of what I was going to say:

I will uninstall McAfee first thing when the computer comes back.

The computer is on its way to the repair center, but I just wanted to let you know that my user name and another's close by was displayed on the wireless but I still couldn't get on the net. Yet, the other computers in the house did not have any problems with the wireless router. I also went through "all" the steps with the computer phone help guy. The computer worked fine for several weeks and then suddenly could no longer get on the net. Can I ask what CMD and SSID stand for? Just curious, when I clicked on my user name I did put in the number asked for but when I tried to open the net I couldn't and the number was asked for again. Anyway, it is a moot point but I hope it works when it comes back.

I could say it a thousand times - Thanks so much, you guys are the greatest!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

CMD is an abbreviation for Command and SSID is short for Service Set Identifier which is the public name for a wireless network - such as would be on the underside (normally) of the router and is what you try to connect to via the system tray icon.

The number (or Shared Key) that you have to enter to connect to your SSID when alphanumeric, (that means a mixture of letters and numbers :smile - they are case sensitive and must be entered exactly as they are on the router, which is one reason for the re-prompt when they aren't or there has been a typo.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks TomKen, I did enter the right number. I sure do appreciate your patience in explaining things to this computer dummy!!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

We've all had to learn these things :smile: but when I want to find out about anything or get a reminder (memory ), I just Google the question.


----------

